# [Closed]Panic on boot:unable to handle kernel paging request

## TJNII

I'm trying to install a Gentoo inside Microsoft Virtual PC.  The goal is to have a basic Gentoo system within my Windows laptop so that if I get sent to a customer site I can use my Linux tools using only my company laptop without a tunnel back to my real Linux boxen.  I'm using Virtual PC for licensing reasons.  The problem is that the kernel is panicking before init starts:

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.3, pie-0.4.5) ) #7 Fri Jan 28 15:03:02 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000ffff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000ffff000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection missing in CPU or disabled in BIOS!

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xfff0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] Scanning 0 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000ffff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000ffff000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000000fff0000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f52c0 00014 (v00 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 0fff0000 0002C (v01 A M I  OEMRSDT  02000622 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0fff0200 00081 (v02 A M I  OEMFACP  02000622 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0fff0300 02087 (v01  AMIBI AMIBI002 00000002 INTL 02002026)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0ffff000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 0ffff040 00053 (v01 A M I  OEMBIOS  02000622 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 255MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 0fff0000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 0fff0000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x0000fff0

[    0.000000]   HighMem  empty

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0000fff0

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 10000000:effc0000)

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 64895

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 console=ttyS0,9600

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Subtract (23 early reservations)

[    0.000000]   #0 [0001000000 - 0001586580]   TEXT DATA BSS

[    0.000000]   #1 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001587000 - 000158d240]             BRK

[    0.000000]   #3 [0000010000 - 0000011000]         PGTABLE

[    0.000000]   #4 [000158e000 - 000158f000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #5 [000158f000 - 000178f000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #6 [0001586580 - 0001586584]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #7 [00015865c0 - 0001586640]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #8 [0001586640 - 0001586658]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #9 [0001586680 - 0001586e80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #10 [0001586e80 - 0001586f60]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #11 [0001586f80 - 0001586fc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #12 [0001586fc0 - 0001587000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #13 [000158d240 - 000158d280]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #14 [000158d280 - 000158d2c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #15 [000158d2c0 - 000158d300]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #16 [000158d300 - 000158d340]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #17 [000158d340 - 000158d380]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #18 [000158d380 - 000158d3a2]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #19 [000158d3c0 - 000158d3e2]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #20 [000178f000 - 0001790000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #21 [0001790000 - 00017b0000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #22 [00017b0000 - 00017c0000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (00000000:00000000)

[    0.000000] Memory: 253688k/262080k available (3276k kernel code, 7940k reserved, 1475k data, 292k init, 0k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfffe3000 - 0xfffff000   ( 112 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xd07f0000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 752 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xcfff0000   ( 255 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc14a5000 - 0xc14ee000   ( 292 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc13332bb - 0xc14a418c   (1475 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc13332bb   (3276 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

[    0.000000]    Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:16

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [ttyS0] enabled

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration failed

[    0.000000] TSC: PIT calibration matches PMTIMER. 2 loops

[    0.000000] Detected 2045.468 MHz processor.

[    0.008893] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4090.93 BogoMIPS (lpj=2045468)

[    0.011101] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.013610] Security Framework initialized

[    0.015144] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.017575] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.034685] Performance Events: Core2 events, 

[    0.035591] no APIC, boot with the "lapic" boot parameter to force-enable it.

[    0.036038] no hardware sampling interrupt available.

[    0.037073] Intel PMU driver.

[    0.037680] PEBS disabled due to CPU errata.

[    0.038273] ... version:                2

[    0.039041] ... bit width:              40

[    0.040040] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.041041] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.042038] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.043040] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.043759] ... event mask:             0000000700000003

[    0.045275] CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0b

[    0.049148] ACPI: Core revision 20100702

[    0.084900] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0820)

[    0.120527] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 7020 bytes left

[    0.134080] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.148371] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.152464] dca service started, version 1.12.1

[    0.155458] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.196349] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.321265] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.322068] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.324264] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

[    0.372172] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.373385] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

[    0.377999] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.387819] * Found PM-Timer Bug on the chipset. Due to workarounds for a bug,

[    0.387841] * this clock source is slow. Consider trying other clock sources

[    0.389655] pci 0000:00:07.3: quirk: [io  0x0400-0x043f] claimed by PIIX4 ACPI

[    0.391102] pci 0000:00:07.3: quirk: [io  0x0440-0x044f] claimed by PIIX4 SMB

[    0.405819] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.408653] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.411316] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.413635] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.418913] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:08.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.419026] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.426081] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.428617] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.430679] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.432444] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.435640] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.449067] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.449804] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.450035] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.453497] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.455462] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.526655] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.527615] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.560801] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

[    0.561836] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.563468] system 00:0b: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.564658] system 00:0c: [io  0x0400-0x043f] has been reserved

[    0.565722] system 00:0c: [io  0x0370-0x0371] has been reserved

[    0.566794] system 00:0c: [io  0x0440-0x044f] has been reserved

[    0.567926] system 00:0d: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.569186] system 00:0d: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] could not be reserved

[    0.570421] system 00:0d: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.571736] system 00:0d: [mem 0x00100000-0x0fffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.572960] system 00:0d: [mem 0xfffc0000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.607497] PM-Timer running at invalid rate: 93% of normal - aborting.

[    0.610886] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.615641] IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.624279] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.626439] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.627690] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

[    0.628981] TCP reno registered

[    0.629726] UDP hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.630911] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.634510] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.637844] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.638743] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.639613] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.641894] pci 0000:00:00.0: Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers

[    0.651677] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x6fb, pf=0x1, revision=0x0

[    0.653292] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.654860] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.662315] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.664735] type=2000 audit(1296810216.662:1): initialized

[    0.688705] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.714132] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.715453] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.746816] msgmni has been set to 495

[    0.755624] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[    0.757215] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.759517] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.764941] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.766420] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.772062] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.774126] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.778915] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.780146] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.784524] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a TI16750

[    0.787015] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a TI16750

[    0.794595] 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a TI16750

[    0.796746] 00:08: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a TI16750

[    0.815360] brd: module loaded

[    0.823112] loop: module loaded

[    0.836006] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.839245] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.850697] ata1: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14

[    0.852029] ata2: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15

[    0.854834] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.17

[    0.877373] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    0.878571] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.17

[    0.881209] Fusion MPT misc device (ioctl) driver 3.04.17

[    0.882592] mptctl: Registered with Fusion MPT base driver

[    0.883647] mptctl: /dev/mptctl @ (major,minor=10,220)

[    0.886501] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.888221] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.889754] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.891506] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.892665] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.893767] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.895034] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    0.897957] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.902036] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.903398] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.906772] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.911882] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.912862] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.913651] ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

[    0.917316] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1

[    0.934609] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    0.936036] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.937239] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.941028] TCP cubic registered

[    0.941740] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.942906] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.945009] Registering the dns_resolver key type

[    1.043612] ata2.00: ATAPI: Virtual CD, , max MWDMA2

[    1.048610] ata2.00: configured for MWDMA2

[    1.051144] ata1.00: ATA-0: Virtual HD, 1. 1, max MWDMA2

[    1.052261] ata1.00: 20971440 sectors, multi 128: LBA 

[    1.055483] ata1.00: configured for MWDMA2

[    1.058071] ata1.00: configured for MWDMA2

[    1.058809] ata1: EH complete

[    1.079897] trackpoint.c: failed to get extended button data

[    1.087732] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Virtual HD       1. 1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.100391] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 20971440 512-byte logical blocks: (10.7 GB/9.99 GiB)

[    1.102488] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.111278] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MS       C/DVD-ROM        3.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.113920] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.115913] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.128389] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/0x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.129852] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.141749] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    1.153276]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    1.163058] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.302578] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -278261773 ns)

[    1.306096] Switching to clocksource pit

[    5.645244] IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x01, buttons: 0/0

[    5.663457] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input2

[    5.706193] EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    5.709020] EXT2-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    5.737099] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    5.740025] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    5.743395] Freeing unused kernel memory: 292k freed

[    5.746028] Write protecting the kernel text: 3280k

[    5.747128] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1180k

[    5.803753] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at bffff000

[    5.803954] IP: [<c107bd78>] move_page_tables+0x189/0x1fc

[    5.803954] *pde = 0fa43067 *pte = 00000000 

[    5.803954] Oops: 0002 [#1] 

[    5.803954] last sysfs file: 

[    5.803954] Modules linked in:

[    5.803954] 

[    5.803954] Pid: 1, comm: init Not tainted 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #7 Virtual Machine/Virtual Machine

[    5.803954] EIP: 0060:[<c107bd78>] EFLAGS: 00000246 CPU: 0

[    5.803954] EIP is at move_page_tables+0x189/0x1fc

[    5.803954] EAX: bffff000 EBX: cf93f520 ECX: 014ca067 EDX: bffff000

[    5.803954] ESI: cfa42000 EDI: cfa43ffc EBP: cf841e44 ESP: cf841e1c

[    5.803954]  DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 0000 SS: 0068

[    5.803954] Process init (pid: 1, ti=cf840000 task=cf83c000 task.ti=cf840000)

[    5.803954] Stack:

[    5.803954]  bfffe000 cf83c000 c0000000 cfa42000 c0000000 00002000 014ca067 cfa42000

[    5.803954] <0> cf946800 bfc19000 cf841e88 c108dcd3 bfc17000 00002000 cf93f520 cf93f554

[    5.803954] <0> 00002000 cf93f520 00000000 cfa42000 bfc17000 c0000000 bfffe000 cfa42000

[    5.803954] Call Trace:

[    5.803954]  [<c108dcd3>] ? setup_arg_pages+0x183/0x2b4

[    5.803954]  [<c10b59f9>] ? load_elf_binary+0x35b/0xf1a

[    5.803954]  [<c1078576>] ? get_user_pages+0x32/0x39

[    5.803954]  [<c108df75>] ? get_arg_page+0x2f/0xa6

[    5.803954]  [<c108d138>] ? search_binary_handler+0x8c/0x1ea

[    5.803954]  [<c10b569e>] ? load_elf_binary+0x0/0xf1a

[    5.803954]  [<c108e503>] ? do_execve+0x191/0x282

[    5.803954]  [<c1006667>] ? sys_execve+0x2c/0x4e

[    5.803954]  [<c1002592>] ? ptregs_execve+0x12/0x20

[    5.803954]  [<c132e3b5>] ? syscall_call+0x7/0xb

[    5.803954]  [<c10044a7>] ? kernel_execve+0x17/0x1c

[    5.803954]  [<c14a5175>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x102

[    5.803954]  [<c1001129>] ? run_init_process+0x17/0x19

[    5.803954]  [<c10011a0>] ? init_post+0x75/0x9d

[    5.803954]  [<c14a5270>] ? kernel_init+0xfb/0x102

[    5.803954]  [<c1002a76>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10

[    5.803954] Code: 0f 00 00 01 d0 89 da eb 30 8b 1f 85 db 89 5d f0 74 1b c7 07 00 00 00 00 8b 4d dc 8b 1e 3b 99 b4 01 00 00 75 03 0f 01 3a 8b 4d f0 <89> 08 83 c7 04 81 c2 00 10 00 00 83 c0 04 3b 55 e0 72 cb 83 e8 

[    5.803954] EIP: [<c107bd78>] move_page_tables+0x189/0x1fc SS:ESP 0068:cf841e1c

[    5.803954] CR2: 00000000bffff000

[    5.804557] ---[ end trace 8a64533c3bb9cc16 ]---

[    5.805570] note: init[1] exited with preempt_count 2

[    5.806518] BUG: scheduling while atomic: init/1/0x10000002

[    5.807497] Modules linked in:

[    5.808472] Pid: 1, comm: init Tainted: G      D     2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #7

[    5.809636] Call Trace:

[    5.810116]  [<c101b7f1>] __schedule_bug+0x47/0x4c

[    5.810983]  [<c132d12d>] schedule+0x41/0x409

[    5.811754]  [<c132d5a9>] _cond_resched+0x2b/0x44

[    5.812544]  [<c132dd82>] down_read+0xb/0x19

[    5.813311]  [<c104366b>] acct_collect+0x35/0x10e

[    5.814145]  [<c10214e9>] do_exit+0x14a/0x583

[    5.814906]  [<c132eef4>] oops_end+0x82/0x8a

[    5.815591]  [<c1013968>] no_context+0x10f/0x119

[    5.816425]  [<c1013a84>] __bad_area_nosemaphore+0x112/0x11a

[    5.817396]  [<c1023034>] ? __do_softirq+0x124/0x133

[    5.818268]  [<c1013a99>] bad_area_nosemaphore+0xd/0x10

[    5.819173]  [<c1330391>] do_page_fault+0x161/0x29f

[    5.820031]  [<c10032bf>] ? do_IRQ+0x61/0x74

[    5.820783]  [<c1330230>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x29f

[    5.821698]  [<c132e668>] error_code+0x58/0x60

[    5.822716]  [<c1330230>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x29f

[    5.823571]  [<c107bd78>] ? move_page_tables+0x189/0x1fc

[    5.824487]  [<c108dcd3>] setup_arg_pages+0x183/0x2b4

[    5.825639]  [<c10b59f9>] load_elf_binary+0x35b/0xf1a

[    5.826530]  [<c1078576>] ? get_user_pages+0x32/0x39

[    5.827397]  [<c108df75>] ? get_arg_page+0x2f/0xa6

[    5.828248]  [<c108d138>] search_binary_handler+0x8c/0x1ea

[    5.829201]  [<c10b569e>] ? load_elf_binary+0x0/0xf1a

[    5.830148]  [<c108e503>] do_execve+0x191/0x282

[    5.830922]  [<c1006667>] sys_execve+0x2c/0x4e

[    5.831665]  [<c1002592>] ptregs_execve+0x12/0x20

[    5.832498]  [<c132e3b5>] ? syscall_call+0x7/0xb

[    5.833330]  [<c10044a7>] ? kernel_execve+0x17/0x1c

[    5.834200]  [<c14a5175>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x102

[    5.835036]  [<c1001129>] ? run_init_process+0x17/0x19

[    5.835916]  [<c10011a0>] ? init_post+0x75/0x9d

[    5.836666]  [<c14a5270>] ? kernel_init+0xfb/0x102

[    5.837506]  [<c1002a76>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10

[    5.838706] BUG: scheduling while atomic: init/1/0x00000002

[    5.839639] Modules linked in:

[    5.840261] Pid: 1, comm: init Tainted: G      D     2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #7

[    5.841379] Call Trace:

[    5.841864]  [<c101b7f1>] __schedule_bug+0x47/0x4c

[    5.842680]  [<c132d12d>] schedule+0x41/0x409

[    5.843476]  [<c132e240>] rwsem_down_failed_common+0x7d/0x96

[    5.844904]  [<c132e27d>] rwsem_down_read_failed+0x10/0x13

[    5.845558]  [<c132e287>] call_rwsem_down_read_failed+0x7/0x10

[    5.846308]  [<c132dd8d>] ? down_read+0x16/0x19

[    5.847672]  [<c104366b>] acct_collect+0x35/0x10e

[    5.848098]  [<c10214e9>] do_exit+0x14a/0x583

[    5.849428]  [<c132eef4>] oops_end+0x82/0x8a

[    5.850780]  [<c1013968>] no_context+0x10f/0x119

[    5.851204]  [<c1013a84>] __bad_area_nosemaphore+0x112/0x11a

[    5.852848]  [<c1023034>] ? __do_softirq+0x124/0x133

[    5.853359]  [<c1013a99>] bad_area_nosemaphore+0xd/0x10

[    5.855124]  [<c1330391>] do_page_fault+0x161/0x29f

[    5.856582]  [<c10032bf>] ? do_IRQ+0x61/0x74

[    5.858015]  [<c1330230>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x29f

[    5.859476]  [<c132e668>] error_code+0x58/0x60

[    5.860844]  [<c1330230>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x29f

[    5.861324]  [<c107bd78>] ? move_page_tables+0x189/0x1fc

[    5.863041]  [<c108dcd3>] setup_arg_pages+0x183/0x2b4

[    5.864545]  [<c10b59f9>] load_elf_binary+0x35b/0xf1a

[    5.865062]  [<c1078576>] ? get_user_pages+0x32/0x39

[    5.866565]  [<c108df75>] ? get_arg_page+0x2f/0xa6

[    5.867024]  [<c108d138>] search_binary_handler+0x8c/0x1ea

[    5.868638]  [<c10b569e>] ? load_elf_binary+0x0/0xf1a

[    5.869309]  [<c108e503>] do_execve+0x191/0x282

[    5.870691]  [<c1006667>] sys_execve+0x2c/0x4e

[    5.871084]  [<c1002592>] ptregs_execve+0x12/0x20

[    5.872503]  [<c132e3b5>] ? syscall_call+0x7/0xb

[    5.874047]  [<c10044a7>] ? kernel_execve+0x17/0x1c

[    5.875516]  [<c14a5175>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x102

[    5.877061]  [<c1001129>] ? run_init_process+0x17/0x19

[    5.878610]  [<c10011a0>] ? init_post+0x75/0x9d

[    5.880106]  [<c14a5270>] ? kernel_init+0xfb/0x102

[    5.881613]  [<c1002a76>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10

```

I used the i686 install as I don't trust the output of /proc/cpuinfo within the VM.  The host is a Core 2 Duo wunning 32 bit Vista.  (I know.)  I built the kernel for a old proc for the same reason, though it fails the same way if I build it for a Core 2:

The .config is a bit long for a code block.*

The livecd kernel runs fine, so I'm thinking I munged a setting somewhere for this system.  My kernel-foo isn't strong enough to decode this particular error to the incorrect setting, though.  Can someone shed some light on this, or am I better off stealing the livecd .config?

*Note: Yes, I realize I have a bad case of "everything on" in the SATA section.  None of the drivers I would expect to work actually worked for the virtual hardware.  The shotgun technique got it past mounting root; I plan to prune the section once I get it booted and figure out what driver the thing is actually using.

----------

## TJNII

Vista had to be reinstalled, so I just scrapped this aborted Gentoo vm.  Closing thread.

----------

